# 1000



## Null (Sep 22, 2014)

1000


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Sep 22, 2014)

So many cwcki spergs. Shitting up lolcow chats all across the internet. Damn.


----------



## Null (Sep 22, 2014)

So now that the initial shock has worn off I think I owe an explanation.

That's 1000 unique sign ins in a 24-hour period. This is _indescribably impressive_ for a community that has 3000 registered users. 1/3rd of our entire userbase has been active in the last 24 hours. Corporations shell out thousands of dollars a year for the sort of attention that we get from people just wanteing to see the crazies act crazy.

Some more numbers for the last 30 days:
*1,700,000* page views.
*170,000* unique sessions.
*48,000* posts made.
*819* (and counting) posts about Chris' Taint.
*213,000* post ratings delivered.
*255* accounts created.
*23* accounts banned.


Monetarily
*$800.00* raised by *46 *supporters, which has paid for the server *for 2 years*.
*$39.22* raised by a single 250px ad on the index page for guests.

Traffic from every continent on the globe.


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats Null & other staff, you keep a relatively tight ship for all the shit that goes on here.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 22, 2014)

Why are we getting sizeable traffic out of Zambia and Kenya ? This has to be due to heavy use of proxy servers by banned members.


----------



## Null (Sep 22, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Why are we getting sizeable traffic out of Zambia and Kenya ? This has to be due to heavy use of proxy servers by banned members.


I'm more concerned about Iraq and Afghanistan. Are there _islambs_ around us?


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooray! We're getting popular!


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 22, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Why are we getting sizeable traffic out of Zambia and Kenya ? This has to be due to heavy use of proxy servers by banned members.



Maybe some people there just like to go on the CWCki.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 22, 2014)

Every country in the Americas, fuck yeah!
Except Cuba


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Sep 22, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Why are we getting sizeable traffic out of Zambia and Kenya ? This has to be due to heavy use of proxy servers by banned members.


 A lot of proxies/VPNs do generally originate into African/Middle Eastern countries, so it wouldn't surprise me if all the African IPs outside of South Africa are just proxies.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 22, 2014)

Null said:


> I'm more concerned about Iraq and Afghanistan. Are there _islambs_ around us?



ISIS and al-Qaeda have to keep tabs on Jace one way or another.


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on 1000!


----------



## exball (Sep 22, 2014)

Whelp, time to close the forums. We've hit critical autism levels.


----------



## klystron (Sep 22, 2014)

exball said:


> Whelp, time to close the forums. We've hit critical autism levels.





Null said:


> *819* (and counting) posts about Chris' Taint.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Sep 23, 2014)

Antarctica?


----------



## introman (Sep 23, 2014)

Null said:


> I'm more concerned about Iraq and Afghanistan. Are there _islambs_ around us?



That's disrespectful content to are US marines stationed fighting the good fight.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 23, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Except Cuba


Castro's ban on free access to information is starting to make sense now.  The countries that thrive in the 21st century will be those that haven't been exposed to Chris-Chan.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 24, 2014)

I guess autism and jenkem are good for business!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 25, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Why are we getting sizeable traffic out of Zambia and Kenya ? This has to be due to heavy use of proxy servers by banned members.



Or friendly bots who just want to help us get our dicks bigger.


----------



## Null (Oct 2, 2014)

It wasn't just a spike. We've had 1000 unique logins every day for a week.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 2, 2014)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Antarctica?



Yeah, I'm also curious if we have any Antarticans posting/lurking here. Researchers? Penguins?


----------



## CatParty (Oct 3, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Yeah, I'm also curious if we have any Antarticans posting/lurking here. Researchers? Penguins?






Spoiler: Autistic penguins


----------



## Foulmouth (Oct 3, 2014)

How many autistics = a decent person/poster ?
Honestly not being a cunt, just curious.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> How many autistics = a decent person/poster ?
> Honestly not being a cunt, just curious.



Five autistics = 1 esperger
3 espergers = 1 normie

(source - got a C- in Algebra 13 years ago)


----------

